# Scambisti



## Necsus

Devo tradurre la parola inglese che definisce le persone che operano in Borsa, insomma quegli esagitati che inanellano cenni in codice per indicare quanti e quali titoli vendono o comprano. Come potete capire non ho una grande esperienza in merito, e il termine che trovo è 'scambisti', che francamente mi evoca più l'idea dello 'scambio di coppia'..!  Qualcuno sa se esiste un altro termine per definirli?


----------



## irene.acler

Forse "agente di cambio"?


----------



## Benvindo

Necsus said:


> Devo tradurre la parola inglese che definisce le persone che operano in Borsa, insomma quegli esagitati che inanellano cenni in codice per indicare quanti e quali titoli vendono o comprano. Come potete capire non ho una grande esperienza in merito, e il termine che trovo è 'scambisti', che francamente mi evoca più l'idea dello 'scambio di coppia'..!  Qualcuno sa se esiste un altro termine per definirli?


 

Ciao
Cosa ne pensi di AGENTE DI BORSA?
BV


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Irene e Benvindo!
Non so, mi sembrano termini un po' troppo 'distinti' per gli operatori in questione...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non si possono chiamare Broker anche in italiano?


----------



## urizon9

Ciao! Ho trovato questo:"intermediario di borsa". Anche: "broker, agente di cambio, agente di borsa".Il mio preferito è "il broker".A presto!


----------



## Necsus

Ah, perché, quelli sono i broker ? Ops... e i  trader chi sono? Perché questo è il termine che ho in _inglese_ (il warning è per questo!)... 
Vabbe', ho capito vado (anche) sull'altro forum...!


----------



## cityofgod

*Stockbroker* = Mediatore di borsa = Agente di cambio (in Gran Bretagna)

Per approfondimenti vai su http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broker;




> Non scrivere due post di fila, ma edita il primo dei due per favore.


----------



## Salegrosso

Perche' mai _agente di borsa/cambio_ dovrebbe essere piu' distinto di _broker_? 

(Comunque ho letto che oggi non gridano piu', ci pensano computer specializzati).


----------



## Necsus

Salegrosso said:


> Perche' mai _agente di borsa/cambio_ dovrebbe essere piu' distinto di _broker_?
> (Comunque ho letto che oggi non gridano piu', ci pensano computer specializzati).


Per nessun motivo, se non vissuto personale, background, letture & co, insomma, mi dà questa sensazione..!  Ma se ora stanno al computer anziché dimenarsi, forse il mio subconscio potrebbe essere più propenso ad accettare questa definizione..!


----------



## Salegrosso

Necsus said:


> Per nessun motivo, se non vissuto personale, background, letture & co, insomma, mai dà questa sensazione..!  Ma se ora stanno al computer anziché dimenarsi, forse il mio subconscio è più propenso ad accettare questa definizione..!


 
No, no, era solo per sapere come mai preferivi la parola inglese.  Curiosamente in questo caso sembra piu' distinto e "professionale" il termine italiano di quello inglese. 
A pensarci, potrebbe essere l'unico esempio esistente... 

Ciao,
Salegrosso.


----------



## Necsus

Ma io non preferisco il termine inglese..! Anzi, cerco proprio l'equivalente italiano del termine inglese, che però nel mio caso è 'trader', non 'broker', che è stato semplicemente suggerito qui come termine utilizzato anche in Italia. 

Il termine più colloquiale dovrebbe essere 'cambisti', senza s- iniziale, come mi dice Moro_of_Venice in IE, in questo caso l'equivoco non sussisterebbe...


----------



## Salegrosso

Pardon, data la mia ignoranza sull'argomento, scusate il mio intervento precedente.

Ciao,
Salegrosso.


----------



## spacelabstudio

Ciao, sono Americano e io capisco le termini "broker" e "trader" cosi':

Il "Broker" e` qualcuno che compri o vendi per qualcun'altro, cioe` un intermdiario.  Un "trader" invece compre o vende per conto suo.  Un "trader" puo` pure usufruirsi di un "broker" per completare le transazioni.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

spacelabstudio said:


> Ciao, sono Americano e io capisco *(intendo)* *i *termini "broker" e "trader" cosi':
> 
> Il "Broker" è qualcuno che compr*a* o vend*e* per qualcun'altro, cioè un intermdiario.  Un "trader" invece compre o vende per conto suo.  Un "trader" può pure *avvalersi* di un "broker" per completare le transazioni.


----------



## spacelabstudio

Grazie per le correzioni!  Allora, in "qualcuno che compra o vende", i verbi non sono nel congiuntivo?  Poi, c'è "compra" prima ma dopo hai scritto "compre"?  "Compre" è un altro modo?


Grazie per le informazioni!

Chris


----------



## Necsus

spacelabstudio said:


> Ciao, sono *a*mericano e (io) capisco *(intendo)* *i *termini "broker" e "trader" cosi':
> 
> il "Broker" è qualcuno che compr*a* o vend*e* per qualcun*'* altro, cioè un interm*e*diario. Un "trader" invece compr*a* o vende per conto suo. Un "trader" può pure *avvalersi* di un "broker" per completare le transazioni.


Benvenuto in WRF e grazie per il tuo contributo, sls!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> Per favore rimaniamo sul tema del thread, cioè scambista e possibili sinonimi.


----------



## Fabiuz

Questo tipo di mercato nel quale degli operatori contrattavano le quotazioni gridando e gesticloando si chiama, appunto, "mercato alle grida".
Solitamente quelli che gridavano erano i brokers. In italiano li chiamavano negoziatori.
saluti


----------



## spacelabstudio

Necsus said:


> Benvenuto in WRF e grazie per il tuo contributo, sls!





Fabiuz said:


> Questo tipo di mercato nel quale degli operatori contrattavano le quotazioni gridando e gesticloando si chiama, appunto, "mercato alle grida".
> Solitamente quelli che gridavano erano i brokers. In italiano li chiamavano negoziatori.
> saluti




Ne parli come se fosse una cosa passata.  Lo so che nell'età dell'informazione sembrerà anacronistica, ma questo tipo di mercato esiste ancora.  Il New York Stock Exchange funziona sempre così.  Non mi intendo degli mercati del mondo, quindi non so se esistano esemplari anche fuori dagli stati uniti, ma sospetto che ce ne siano alcuni.  Come si dice "stock exchange" in italiano?

chris


----------



## Necsus

Fabiuz said:


> Questo tipo di mercato nel quale degli operatori contrattavano le quotazioni gridando e gesticloando si chiama, appunto, "mercato alle grida".
> Solitamente quelli che gridavano erano i brokers. In italiano li chiamavano negoziatori.
> saluti


Negoziatori. Perfetto, grazie! E 'cambisti' ti risulta?


----------



## Fabiuz

spacelabstudio said:


> Ne parli come se fosse una cosa passata.  Lo so che nell'età dell'informazione sembrerà anacronistica, ma questo tipo di mercato esiste ancora.  Il New York Stock Exchange funziona sempre così.  Non mi intendo degli mercati del mondo, quindi non so se esistano esemplari anche fuori dagli stati uniti, ma sospetto che ce ne siano alcuni.  Come si dice "stock exchange" in italiano?
> 
> chris



Hai ragione, io mi riferivo al caso italiano; per quanto riguarda lo "stock exchange", penso si possa semplicemente tradurlo "borsa".

ciao


----------



## Fabiuz

Necsus said:


> Negoziatori. Perfetto, grazie! E 'cambisti' ti risulta?



Ora non ricordo bene e non ho nemmeno un vocabolario a portata di mano, ma mi sembra che i cambisti siano quelli che operano esclusivamente sui mercati delle valute.

..da Piazza Affari è tutto, a voi studio!


----------



## Necsus

Fabiuz said:


> Ora non ricordo bene e non ho nemmeno un vocabolario a portata di mano, ma mi sembra che i cambisti siano quelli che operano esclusivamente sui mercati delle valute.
> ..da Piazza Affari è tutto, a voi studio!


Grazie, Fabiuz/Piazza Affari!
In effetti nei dizionari viene indicato per lo più come sinonimo di _cambiavalute_, però il Treccani dice "commerciante che si dedica al cambio fra monete e biglietti di stato e di banca di differenti specie e paesi *e oggi anche alla compravendita di titoli e valori mobiliari*".
Certo, la possibilità di equivoco è meno imbarazzante di quella con _scambisti_, ma sussiste comunque...

@ sls: Stock Exchange = Borsa Valori


----------



## Necsus

Ahahah, Irene (e Salegrosso)... Cercando altro, mi sono imbattuto in (DeMauro):

*recinto alle, delle grida* loc.s.m. TS econ., nel linguaggio borsistico, luogo riservato agli agenti di cambio  per la contrattazione dei titoli e degli altri valori.


----------



## SunDraw

Personalmente direi:
- broker = agente di borsa, agente di cambio, intermediatore finanziario ecc (deve avere titoli per farlo);
- trader = operatore di borsa: nelle due accezioni, "per sé" e "a breve termine";
- investor = investitore ("in generale" e "a lungo termine");

- stock exchange = borsa [valori];
- stock market = mercato azionario.


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, SD..!


----------

